# Schwinn Klunker 5 and Spitfire 5



## schwinnbikebobb (May 9, 2020)

Recently got this Klunker 5 to pair with my Spitfire 5 which I thought was a pretty cool idea.  I am sure most of you know the story of the short lived Klunker name,  Supposedly name only used for 6 months or 18 days or other amounts of time that I have heard.  Mine is a Monday Oct 23 headbadge stamp. Later became Spitfire.  Pretty cool bikes!


----------



## Xlobsterman (May 9, 2020)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Recently got this Klunker 5 to pair with my Spitfire 5 which I thought was a pretty cool idea.  I am sure most of you know the story of the short lived Klunker name,  Supposedly name only used for 6 months or 18 days or other amounts of time that I have heard. Then became Spitfire.  Pretty cool bikes!
> 
> View attachment 1190484




YES, the KLUNKER 5 was the first of the 5 speed cruisers. Issued late in 78, then in was the Spitfire 5 in 79, then the Cruiser 5 in 80, 81, and 82. And to the best of my knowledge, there was no Cruiser 5 in 83.


----------



## GTs58 (May 9, 2020)

Excellent addition Bob! That was definitely well worth the trip.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 9, 2020)

I guess someone realized calling your product "Klunker" isn't the smartest business move, especially considering how few folks even were aware of the mountain bike movement yet!


----------



## Xlobsterman (May 9, 2020)

Adamtinkerer said:


> I guess someone realized calling your product "Klunker" isn't the smartest business move, especially considering how few folks even were aware of the mountain bike movement yet!




Schwinn had to change the name because they were threatened with legal action because someone already had the name trademarked, and/or copyrighted. All the Schwinn dealers who had KLUNKER 5's on the showroom floor had to remove the chain guards with the KLUNKER name and replace them with Spitfire 5 guards that Schwinn sent them. The leftover KLUNKER guards were just tossed in the trash back in the day................LOL


----------



## vincev (May 9, 2020)

Wish mine was that nice


----------



## Goodday (May 9, 2020)

Those are real nice looking, you pick them up that way?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (May 11, 2020)

Thanks!   No they did not quite look that way when I bought them.


----------



## Goodday (May 11, 2020)

Is there a registry for Klunker 5 and Spitfire 5 with the atom brake, kinda short lived wasn’t it?


----------



## Xlobsterman (May 12, 2020)

Goodday said:


> Is there a registry for Klunker 5 and Spitfire 5 with the atom brake, kinda short lived wasn’t it?




The rear Atom drum brake was used on the KLUNKER 5 in 78, Spitfire 5 in 79, and the Cruiser for 80, and I believe some of the early 81 models before they went to rear caliper brakes.

But they were also used on the Tandem bikes in the early 70's


----------



## Goodday (May 12, 2020)

My Spitefire is a July 79 bike, I seen some cruisers with calipers, did know what was going on with that, thanks for info


----------



## rixmariscal (Aug 24, 2020)

Schwinnbobb, would you consider selling the Klunker 5?


----------

